# Fire Layden!!!!!!!!!!!!



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Do u peeps hear that!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BlazersNBulls4ever (Jun 20, 2002)

Osama bin Layden.:laugh:


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Layden has done a good job for the Knicks in the draft, he doesn't need to be fired. Frank Williams will develop into an all star PG, and McDyess is pretty darn good himself. Spreewell is healthy, and Houston is OK sometimes. If they can add Michael Olowokandi to the mix, expect to see NY make strides at the playoffs.


----------

